# Fachinformatiker-Systemintegration / Informatikkaufmann



## Wedupa (6. Oktober 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es hier rein gehört sry :x 
Also folgendes, Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und möchte nächstes Jahr meine Ausbildung beginnen, da ich mich zuhause sehr viel mit Computern, ihrer Hardware, Software beschäftige und mich immer aktuell halte, wollte ich was in Richtung Computer machen. Das Problem: Meines Wissens nach macht man in den oben genannten Berufen seltener was mit PCs sondern mit anders aufgebauten Maschinen, liege ich da falsch? Hängt das ganz vom betrieb ab und ich muss mir einfach einen betrieb mit meinen Vorstellungen suchen? Was wäre der unterschied zu den beiden Berufen? In meiner Umgebung sucht Alternate grade beide oben genannten Berufe, was würde ich dort machen? Würde es wirklich so aussehen das ich PCs zusammen baue für Kunden, OS aufsetze etc. und von Zeit zu Zeit die kunden berate, oder habe ich da eine ganz falsche Einschätzung von und es würde darin enden das ich keine lust auf diesen Beruf habe? Gibt es einen anderen Namen für den Beruf den ich suche? Gibt es diesen Beruf überhaupt genau so wie ich ihn suche? Freue mich über jede Antwort


----------



## Geldmann3 (6. Oktober 2014)

Das kommt, wie du schon geschrieben hast, ganz auf das Unternehmen an. Wie es bei Alternate ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Die müssen aber auch ihre Leute haben, die die PC's zusammenschrauben. Ob das dort eher Fachinformatiker oder Systemelektroniker machen bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2014)

Also: 

Zunächst einmal: Hast du dir die Stellenausschreibung bei Alternate mal durchgelesen? Hardware bei ALTERNATE | Grafikkarten, CPU, NAS, SSD kaufen

Bei dir wird es vermutlich schon am Abitur scheitern, wenn du nächstes Jahr deinen Abschluss machst. Generell ist nach meiner Erfahrung für den Fachinformatiker Systemintegration (FiSi) häufig Abitur die Voraussetzung.
Wie in der Ausschreibung ebenfalls beschrieben, geht es Alternate dabei vorallem um die Betreung des Firmennetzwerkes. Das bedeutet, dass ein großer Bestandteil deiner Ausbildung vorallem über Netzwerke gehen wird (IP, Schichtenmodell und die Anwendungen auf den verschiedenen Ebenen und noch vieles mehr) sowie Server Software und Infrastruktur. Häufig ist das auch mit Linux und Kommandozeile verbunden. 

Ebenfalls aus der Ausschreibung herauszulesen ist, dass du dafür zuständig sein wirst, dass die Rechner der Mitarbeiter funktionieren. Das heißt, dass du sie in das Netzwerk intigrieren musst und ggf. Einweisen musst.

Insgesamt ist die FiSi Tätigkeit bei Alternate (und bei den meisten anderen Stellen über die ich mich so informiert habe) also eine eher auf Netzwerkadministration ausgelegte Tätigkeit. Zwar kann es durchaus auch vorkommen, dass du einmal einen PC zusammenbauen wirst, aber das ist ganz klar nicht der Fokus. Mit Kunden wirst du als FiSi bei Alternate vermutlich auch wenig zu tun haben.

Was du suchst und beschreibst ist quasi die "Beratung" wie sie hier im Forum stattfindet zu deinem Beruf zu machen. Das gibt es auch, nennt sich dann PC Einzelhandel. Hierfür ist natürlich eine kaufmännische Ausbildung von Vorteil. Ein Traumjob ist dies aber soweit ich mitbekommen habe nicht.

Mit 15 habe ich mir übrigens ähnliches gedacht und musste leider feststellen, dass es diesen Beruf nicht wirklich gibt und auch kein großer Markt dafür existiert. Und der PC Einzelhandel ist auch am schwinden. Allenfalls so große Betriebe wie eben Alternate könnten da noch etwas bieten. Schau z.B. einmal hier Hardware bei ALTERNATE | Grafikkarten, CPU, NAS, SSD kaufen


----------



## Robstar85 (6. Oktober 2014)

Für Fachinformatiker Systemintegration (FiSi) brauchst du schonmal einen Hochschulabschluss (Abitur).  Zum Ausbildungsinhalt gehören dann Netzwerkadministration, Datenbanken, Anwendungsentwicklung usw. das heisst du wirst mindestens eine Programmiersprache lernen müssen. Wenn du all das hinter dich gebracht hast wirst du ehrlich gesagt höhere Ziele haben als bei Alternate Rechner zusammenzuschrauben. Einen Ausbildungsberuf speziell dazu gibt es glaub ich nicht. Sowas kann man mit jeder IT- / Elektroniker-/ Mechatroniker- ... ausbildung. Und ich kann mir auch vorstellen das so eine Abeit schnell langweilig wird. Ich würd mal schätzen der interessantere Beruf für dich wäre der IT-Systemelektroniker. Schon allein weil dafür meist die mittlere Reife ausreichend ist. Ausbildungsinhalt zu FiSi ist ähnlich nur wird ein Grossteil der Programmierkenntnisse durch Elektrotechnik ersetzt. Aber auch mit dieser Ausbildung wirst du vermutlich nicht in der PC-Fertigung arbeiten wollen sondern dich eher um Administrierung der Netzwerke in der Firma  und sowas kümmern.


----------



## Kotor (6. Oktober 2014)

Beruf:
Software-Test  
Software-Entwicklung
Embedded HW+SW Systeme (viel basiert auf MS)
genau: SystemsIntegration SW+HW

Schule:
Matura (HTL Österreich) Zweig: Metallerausbildung/Nachrichtentechnik/Multimedia

Zusätzliches Studium, heutzutage vom Arbeitgeber erwünscht !
(erfülle ich nicht)


Während des Jobs kommt es drauf an ob dein Arbeitgeber dich weiter-finanziert und -spezialisiert ... z.B.: mittels Weiterbildungskursen 
SW-Test: https://www.isqi.org/de/zertifikate.html


Grüße
kotor


----------



## Phantom17 (6. Oktober 2014)

Also erstmal, das man immer Abi haben muss ist quatsch. Ich selbst hatte die Möglichkeit mit mittlerer reife eine Ausbildung zum FiSi bei Telekom und Caritas zu machen. Habe diese aber abgelehnt, da ich mir wie du etwas anderes unter dem Job vorgestellt habe. Aber wenn du denkst das es dir Spaß macht Bewerb dich ruhig. Wenn du dich gut verkaufen kannst hast du schon eine Chance. 

Mfg

Phantom


----------



## Atothedrian (6. Oktober 2014)

Abi ist schon nicht verkehrt. Bei mir in der Berufsschule hatten von 28leuten 3 oder 4 Real, der Rest Abi. D.h. es hilft ungemein ein Abi zu haben, aber es geht je nach Firma auch ohne.
Du wirst nicht als Fließbandarbeiter ausgebildet. Du baust ggf. 1,2 mal ein PC zusammen und Stellst diesen auch zusammen und zu lernen welche Serviersystem du später einkaufst, was du für welche Aufgabe brauchst etc.

Schwerpunkt ist wie schon genannt. Systemintegration und Administration. Design und Aufbau professioneller Netzwerk und Serverinfrastrukturen. Monitoring, administration Support etc gehört genauso dazu. Wo der Schwerpunkt liegt ist Firmenabhängig (am besten beim Gespräch fragen). Bei mir war auch Programmierung für Windows (Powershell) noch n großer Teil der Ausbildung. 

Nützliche Seiten dazu sind auch Berufe.net und Fachinformatiker.de

Der Informatikkaufmann beschäftigt sich eher mit dem Kauf/Verkauf von IT Systemen. Der ist wirklich mehr der Kaufmann, der Fachinformatiker ist der Techniker bzw. der Allrounder, kaufmännische Belange sind auch Teil der Ausbildung.


----------

